# Autumn In Nh



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

For those of you who don't get to see the show in person ...


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Spectacular....as always....


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Beautiful pictures Judi, love the water falls your lighting is perfect. The blue sky is awesome too. I haven't taken any this fall, its been cold and rainy. Today was beautiful. My birthday was yesterday and i spent the day with my mom and dad, very special. This is usually our best week for color, but the snow knocked alot of them off. Take care, thanks for sharing you pictures, made my day. Kathy


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Really awesome pictures! We have to get up there some day.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

You have the eye for it! Nice job Judster!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Beautiful pictures as ususal!


----------

